# Not many car companies that own everything.



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm not including heavy goods vehicles, buses, plant, off road machines, mortorbikes etc. Only street legal cars, pickups and vans
*
GM
*Vauxhall
Alpheon
Chevrolet
Buick
GMC
Cadillac
Holden 
Opel
Baojun
JieFang
Wuling
UzDaewoo

*VW Group *(V.A.G was only slang it was never called V.A.G)
VW
Audi
Bentley
Skoda
Seat
Lamborghini
Bugatti
Porsche
Suzuki (partly)
*
FCA *(Fiat Chrysler Autos)
FCA Italy & FCA USA
Fiat
Alfa Romeo 
Lancia
Ferrari
Maserati
Abarth
Chrysler
Dodge
Jeep
Ram

*Hyundai*
Hyundai
Kia*

BMW
*BMW
Rolls Royce
Mini

*Tata*
Tata
Jaguar
Land Rover
Range Rover

*Daimler AG*
Mercedes Benz
AMG
Smart

*Renault-Nissan
*Renault
Renault Samsung 
Nissan
Datsun
Infiniti
Dacia
Lada
AvtoVaz
Venucia

*SAIC
*Saic
MG
Roewe (Rover as was)
Ssangyong

*Toyota *
Toyota
Lexus
Daihatsu
Ranz
Scion

*Ford
*Ford
Lincoln
Troller

*Honda
*Honda
Acura
Everus

*Suzuki
*Suzuki
Maruti
*
PSA* 
Peugeot 
Citroen

*That is only 14 large concerns that own nearly every marque on the roads!*

And the top 10 car manufacturers in 2013 lined up like this, measured by units produced:
1. Toyota Motor Corporation
2. General Motors Company
3. VW Group
4. Hyundai Motor Group
5. Ford Motor Company
6. Nissan
7. FCA
8. Honda
9. Suzuki
10. PSA


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Questions remaining:

Who now owns Aston Martin? Well Daimler AG owns 5% of it and supplies Mercedes-AMG motors and electrical systems for Aston Martins. Italian Investindustrial own 37.5%


I know many smaller brands have successfully remained independent though or have very close working links to larger concerns e.g. Pagani, while its own company, and while it lasted, worked very closely with the AMG branch of Mercedes.


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

Subaru:
Partial ownership by Toyota


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

ChrisRS said:


> Subaru:
> Partial ownership by Toyota


Of course, Subaru! which also puts me in mind of Mitsubishi and Proton! hhhmmm......


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Toyota: Between Lexus, Toyota and Scion they outsell the numerous GM brands that are available, at least globally. 

Also, I think you left off Pontiac from the GM list.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

I am not sure why this is a surprise to anyone. For almost all heavy manufacturing items, there are not a lot of companies making the products. 

There is so much expense in the plants, the R&D, the marketing, the distribution, etc. that it is pretty much impossible for new companies to get into the market.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

SG_67 said:


> Toyota: Between Lexus, Toyota and Scion they outsell the numerous GM brands that are available, at least globally.
> 
> Also, I think you left off Pontiac from the GM list.


And Oldsmobile!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Indeed, in so many ways our world continues to get smaller and smaller and yet so many of us (I include myself) are so slow to learn(?)!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> And Oldsmobile!!


No longer made. Neither is Pontiac.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> Also, I think you left off Pontiac from the GM list.


No, I didn't, as Pontiac hasn't been in production since 2009.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> And Oldsmobile!!


No longer made!


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

You did leave off at least one major brand though....


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Blimey, how did I as a resident of Sweden forget Volvo! Oops! *

Zhejiang Geely Holding Group
*Geely
Volvo
TX4 - (this is the current licensed London Black Cab; in 2012 Geely bought outright The London Taxi Corporation Ltd, trading as The London Taxi Company; formerly Manganese Bronze Holdings plc)


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

vpkozel said:


> You did leave off at least one major brand though....


Ha ha we posted at the same time, so if you mean Volvo, I've already rectified that


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

vpkozel said:


> You did leave off at least one major brand though....


Or are you going to hit me with something like the mass produced Indian Hindustan or some Russian gas guzzler?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Mitsubishi


Owned by the huge Japanese Mitsubishi conglomerate of hundreds of Japanese companies across many sectors: electrical, white goods, insurance, plant, engineering, heating, ventilation, science, legal, financial, banking, shipping, railroad, defence, aviation, (remember the Zero?  ) etc.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> No, I didn't, as Pontiac hasn't been in production since 2009.


And hence why they stopped production! I didn't even notice it when they were made.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Or are you going to hit me with something like the mass produced Indian Hindustan or some Russian gas guzzler?


Nope. Volvo was it.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

*Frazer-Nash Group of Companies *(sadly Frazer-Nash itself is no longer made, hasn't been made in fact since the 50s)

Bristol
Metrocab

*DRB-HICOM*
And to asnswer the Proton question. Proton was bought by DRB-HICOM a couple of years ago. Now here's an interesting fact DRB-Hicom assembles cars in Malaysia for TATA, Honda, Isuzu, Suzuki, Mercedes, VW and Foton.

(Diversified Resources Berhad - Heavy Industries Corporation Of Malaysia, the largest conglomerate in Malaysia formed in 1996.)


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

These also ceased production in the 21st century: 

Hummer
Hindustan
Saab
Bitter (beautiful German car, modelled on BMW's range once upon a time) 
TVR


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ I never really understood the appeal of the Hummer. The original, full sized one was certainly bigger than life and Arny did a lot of raise it's profile but it seemed such an impractical vehicle.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Me neither, and if I ever wanted that kind of thing I could buy an ex-military vehicle at a military auction for a fraction of the price to do the same job! That said, I wouldn't be able to afford the fuel bill anyway!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> ^ I never really understood the appeal of the Hummer. The original, full sized one was certainly bigger than life and Arny did a lot of raise it's profile but it seemed such an impractical vehicle.


Drove one once. Have to say, it was an interesting experience. Through a moment of inattention, I found myself headed for a mailbox and momentarily panicked. Then I realized that it didn't make a wit's bit of difference whether I hit the mailbox, at least, it didn't make a difference to the vehicle (mailbox would have been a different story). It was somewhat empowering.

It is, or was, the same old story: Americans love horsepower and bigger is always better. Thankfully, the demise of the Hummer proved that there are limits. So far as I could see, the only appeal was the ability to drive over and/or through practically anything that got in your way.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> These also ceased production in the 21st century:
> 
> Hummer
> Hindustan
> ...


Saab still exists, however, and returned to production in 2014. Unless it has stopped again .....


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Morgan.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Lotus are still going strong.

But
Caterham?
Ginetta?
Noble?


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Tesla


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

smmrfld said:


> Tesla


Tesla is interesting in regard to the original premise of this post. Trying to break the dealership model and trying to build the national infrastructure to make it viable. State politics towards this end is interesting to watch.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

ChrisRS said:


> Tesla is interesting in regard to the original premise of this post. Trying to break the dealership model and trying to build the national infrastructure to make it viable. State politics towards this end is interesting to watch.


For the life of me I don't understand the public interest imperative behind laws in states that keep manufacturers from selling directly to the consumer.

My problem with Tesla is that it is not a practical car. I does not provide the full range of travel options available to regular cars. I can't take a road trip in it.

Hydrogen fuel cell, on the other hand, can be refueled in the same amount of time as a regular vehicle.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm a bit surprised, as I thought there were only 5 or 6 companies/conglomerates that owned all the brands.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

who owns Aston Martin now?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Several SG, i Spoke about AM friendship 0n page 1.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ Thanks! I totally missed that. So AM is everyone's mistress?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, she is a shady lady, i cant found out who or what owns the remaining, roughly, 60%


----------

